# Best 2nd Tier European Skyline



## GENIUS LOCI

pierretoulouse said:


> Birmingham's got my vote, but Naples should have been on the list, the best IMO.


Ok. For you: Napoli skyline :cheers:


----------



## Llinass

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Ok. For you: Napoli skyline :cheers:


Why are you spamming this thread? :bash:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

:?


----------



## wonwiin

It might be better if people would refrain to post every photo with a skyscraper in it. A closeup of a skyscraper makes not a skyline. 

For Napoli the best skyline photo IMHO would be this one:










This looks like a great skyline. The rest of the photos just cheapens the positive impact of this one photo.
The distance is just right to present the skyline, not to far away and not to close. The rest of the skyline photos from the other cities should have a similar quality to make them comparable.

Liverpool looks great, too. The famous historic building and the waterfront makes it much more interesting then only quantity and height of the towers.


----------



## jayo

Another one of Manchester.


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG

@ wolwiin: I agree with you, but I think one or two photo's that can really show the quality of the buildings of that specific skyline, helps you give a good image. 
The extra photos should contain at least several buildings of course.

But like you, I hate it when people just show too many pics that don't have anything to do with a skyline. I have had an argument over it several pages back. 
True, GENIUS LOCI showed a bit too much pics of Napels, but the most of 'em were great and small in size.


----------



## Ecological

*Grow brum, grow.*


----------



## Mr Bricks

Vienna, Brussels, Amsterdam, Neaples and Liverpool are my favourites.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

A coupple (just a coupple) of pics of Genova skyline, wich deserves some attentions IMO





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=60857


----------



## butch83

Napoli is quite impressive, the towers stand out nicely, present good design and create a hub, kinda "little Frankfurt"

Genova on the other hand is low and spread out. Too postmodernistic if you ask me.

Vilnius towers have very good design and materials, skyline is young so luckily posmodernism didnt touch it, although its quite low in height and in number, The towers are thin so it optically enhances their height and above all they create good skyline.

Kyiv has got a lot of towers, although they are spread out all over the city and there are many ulgy residentials(imo), but as I can see many modern towers are going up, so its gonna change. It definetely needs a hub.


----------



## Karakuri

Lyon



















Pictures by Doud' and Olympique_Lyonnais.


----------



## xlchris

The Hague/Den-Haag/'s Gravenhage


imbyp said:


>


----------



## 1878EFC

yoshef said:


>





Portobello Red said:


>





corky100 said:


> Taken from Leasowe Lighthouse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And practicing stitching for Panos....





pillarboxred said:


> Fantastic people shot Gerard, lad. The colours are amazing:cheers:
> Here's one with a similar sky to yours mate. We could have been on the same boat!:shocked:
> Actually, I was freezing my goolies off when I took this shot:lol:





yoshef said:


> can't decide whether this is good or crap (looks too purple to me!)





yoshef said:


> an old qe2 image





pillarboxred said:


>


Few from Liverpool


----------



## Telfordboy

Birmingham


----------



## J_Autumn

Birmingham <3


----------



## Fizmo1337

Most skylines are average at best but ok thats why its 2nd tier ^^ 

Based on the last pics of Naples I would vote for Napels. 
In a nice skyline I want to see some nice clean, modern skyscrapers and no ugly appartment buildings + it has to be concentrated and has to stand out over the city.
From this list I think only Napels (Brussels or Vienna too if they had some more height in the skyline) fulfill these criteria. The other cities' skylines are:
OR spread out (Amsterdam) 
OR too much ugly (appartment)buildings (birmingham) 
OR it doesn't stand out much (Brussels + Vienna) 
OR no cohesion/organization in the skyline (Liverpool).
The Hague is quite nice too with some nice modern buildings. Some of those pics remind me a bit of Boston.

Brussels is not bad but miss height. Brussels isn't mentionned a lot when it's about (2nd tier) skylines so I'll post some pics. 

*Brussels*


----------



## xlchris

Part of the The Hague skyline during the terrible weather on the 26th of may.


Jeromeo said:


>


----------



## Pansori

Liverpool seems to have a very decent waterfront view kay:


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth



















and what the hell Cardiff


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Fizmo1337 said:


> Brussels is not bad but miss height. Brussels isn't mentionned a lot when it's about (2nd tier) skylines so I'll post some pics.


I always thought Brussels skyline was underrated 
Another city in Europe with a largely underrated skyline is IMO Vienna


----------



## xlchris

more THE HAGUE with SCHEVENINGEN in the last 2 pics (wich is part of The Hague, so also the The Hague skyline )


Momo1435 said:


>


----------



## Paul D

jaysony said:


> Liverpool only looks good because of that waterfront it makes a big impact on a skyline with waters in front of a skyline and every tall building in liverpool is feet away from each other on the same road? giving it a long appearance, it only looks good from the waterfront and no where else, if it was an inland city it would look truley shit


Well we'll always have a Waterfront deal with it,it's not going anywhere! It'll never be inland so that point means absolutely nothing.
Every time in the future we add a new building and it doesn't necessarily have to be really big,it will make a positive impact on the Waterfront so in reality,it will always be improving.It also seems to be liked by a lot of people who aren't English aswell,people who have opinions and not an obvious bias like you have.


----------



## jaysony

hno:


xlchris said:


> The Hague


mate, im not having a pop but that looks depressing


----------



## jaysony

Paul D said:


> We we'll always have a Waterfront deal with it,it's not going anywhere! It'll never be inland so that point means absolutely nothing.
> Every time in the future we add a new building and it doesn't necessarily have to be really big,it will make a positive impact on the Waterfront so in reality,it will always be improving.It also seems to be liked by a lot of people who aren't English aswell,people who have opinions and not an obvious bias like you have.


No, what im saying is if it was an inland city it wouldnt be well liked as it is right now it be well under all the inland cities by far, so why don't people have an open mind and look clearly and not at the waterfront


----------



## Paul D

jaysony said:


> No, what im saying is if it was an inland city it wouldnt be well liked as it is right now it be well under all the inland cities by far, so why don't people have a an open mind and look clearly and not at the waterfront


Waterfronts always make a difference,we're lucky enough to have a proper one.It wouldn't be under Leeds that's for sure because it has beautiful historic buildings that happen to be in a UNESCO World Heritage site,whereas your skyline looks like a bunch of muddled up modern (I'll use that term loosely) crap.Put water in front of that and it wouldn't make a slight bit of difference.


----------



## jaysony

The Hague looks horrible,


----------



## jaysony

Paul D said:


> It wouldn't because it has beautiful historic buildings that happen to be in a UNESCO World Heritage site,whereas your skyline looks like a bunch of muddled up modern (I'll use that term loosely) crap.Put water in front of that and it wouldn't make a slight bit of difference.


Yes it would make a huge difference


----------



## jaysony

xlchris said:


> more THE HAGUE with SCHEVENINGEN in the last 2 pics (wich is part of The Hague, so also the The Hague skyline )


whats that brighton with the couple more talls


----------



## Paul D

jaysony said:


> Yes it would make a huge difference


Water in front of the Leeds skyline wouldn't make a slight bit of difference,photoshop some if you're so confident.


----------



## jaysony

Paul D said:


> Water in front of the Leeds skyline wouldn't make a slight bit of difference,photoshop some if you're so confident.


how can i do that????


----------



## Oh?!

jaysony said:


> hno:
> 
> mate, im not having a pop but that looks depressing





jaysony said:


> The Hague looks horrible,





jaysony said:


> whats that brighton with the couple more talls


When was your last visit to The Hague?


----------



## jaysony

Paul D said:


> Ask one of your mates because I'm not sure,loads of people on here know how though,in the meantime I'll look forward to the picture.


okay mate,


----------



## jaysony

Judging by the photos 2 mins ago,Looks terrible imo, even my brother said it looks a shit hole and i didn't even say out bad about it just told him to take alook


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

jaysony said:


> how can i do that????


buy photoshop.


----------



## xlchris

Lol, that's because your from Leeds 

Anyway, I'm just thinking you want to get a higher post count, looking at the last posts your made that don't make any sense.


----------



## Paul D

jaysony said:


> how can i do that????


Ask one of your mates because I'm not sure,loads of people on here know how though,in the meantime I'll look forward to the picture.


----------



## jaysony

Paul D said:


> Ask one of your mates because I'm not sure,loads of people on here know how though,in the meantime I'll look forward to the picture.


Only scousers use photoshop


----------



## Paul D

jaysony said:


> Only scousers use photoshop


The picture I posted was off the BBC.


----------



## 10123

This talk of Liverpool looking shit if it didnt have a water front is really annoying, the waterfront is there and the city has built along it, end off! You could use the term "if it didnt" for anything its just really stupid thing to say. 

By the way i think Birmingham has the worst skyline in the UK and all the buildings look like car parks hno:.


----------



## Paul D

> This talk of Liverpool looking shit if it didnt have a water front is really annoying, the waterfront is there and the city has built along it, end off! You could use the term "if it didnt" for anything its just really stupid thing to say.


Exactly.

Also,there are some fantastic pictures of the Hague there.:cheers:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Paul D said:


>


Wow! I love this picture!


----------



## Haagse Dave

Some pics for jaysony, from The Hague.

















































































































Jeromeo said:


>



I was a little bit pissed by jaysony.


----------



## Haagse Dave

kosimodo said:


> Edit: Zit ik hier een beetje te kloten op een thread uit 2004!! Haagse Dave, niet weer doen!!


Greetings from The Hague.


----------



## daneo2

why are there 4 english cities and are there missing so much other cities with a good skyline like Tallinn, Riga and more?


----------



## taboe

Some from Antwerp, not quite 2nd tier yet, but there's a lot of potential and construction is booming... 



Meurisse said:


> *Skyline vanaf Noorderlaanbrug*





theonot said:


> Op 22 september 2009 in de ochtendmist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandaag skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandaag detail:


----------



## Paul D

> I was a little bit pissed by jaysony.


He's only 13 so he has little life experience so i wouldn't let it bother you too much.I mean why else would you like that skyline.



> why are there 4 english cities and are there missing so much other cities with a good skyline like Tallinn, Riga and more?


Because the whole poll is inadequate and needs updating.There's no reason why people can't post pictures of other places in the meantime though,I'd personally quite like too see them.


----------



## Llinass

Some Vilnius pics will fit here









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefanvds/3166937946/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raimisinc/3636838720/

(c)xxl, from miestai.net









Click to see the large version


----------



## Paul D

I love the bottom two pictures especially,I can't say I knew what Vilnius looked like before seeing them but it's definitely got one of the best European skylines.:cheers:

And Antwerp certainly has the right location to build on,there's a lot of potential there.


----------



## 10123

Back to the discussion on Liverpool and the waterfront, dont forget Leeds has built most of the modern buildings on the waterfront, thats why the skyline looks good from Beeston Hill.


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Lyon :*



Olympique_Lyonnais said:


>





Ghyero Le Sélénite said:


>


----------



## PortoNuts

I don't like the Hague's buildings. There's something about Dutch tall buildings that make them a bit tacky, don't know why.


----------



## leebuk2005

Manchester deserves more votes than the other UK cities


----------



## cellete

I love Naples and The Hague skylines.

A Coruña (Spain)


----------



## jaysony

*Is that St peter sq tower in Leeds Piled up? In the background*








Reminds me of This building In Leeds piled up a million times over .


----------



## jaysony

Yup its St Peter SQ in Leeds


----------



## I_live_cement

What does pilied mean?


----------



## jaysony

I_live_cement said:


> What does pilied mean?


i Typed fast and made a mistake Piled up


----------



## xlchris

Het Strijkijzer in The Hague is much better looking than the one in Leeds


----------



## Paul D

Our skyline works so much better in Summer,we get some fantastic orange skies at Sunrise.










nu2stuart's picture.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

my choise-birmingham


----------



## van heckler

Birmingham


----------



## Haagse Dave

jaysony said:


> It's nothing to do with the poll, the poll is wank anyway people are just voting on how many buildings there are on the skyline and not what they are, amsterdam owns the hague but it isnt at the top because theres not as many buildings and thats what people go on because to be fair birmingham has no skyline if you demolish the 1960s crap, and if anyone hasnt notice 60% of the birmingham skyline is council flats?


You are full of shit. Amsterdam owns The Hague? Wake up boy!


----------



## Ecological

Please guys. Jaysony is a little child who's got a reputation on the UK forums for being an un-educated troll. Over there people go on threads just to wind him up so they can laugh at what response he will come up with. He likes to contradict himself and seems to have a bit of an inferiority complex regarding cities bigger, more important and generally better then Leeds.


----------



## Ecological

jaysony said:


> Haha, Manchester Owns Birmingham all over, Birmingham skyline is a peace of shit no matter what you say i would rather have the skyline of Leeds than the skyline of birmingham, liverpool is better than birmingham too so you got all three cities what own it for the 2nd largest UK city and having a skyline like it does is a discrace, all them old office blocks and them tacky apartments its just not doing it for me,Leeds has big student towers because its the city with the most students in give Leeds 10 years when its built the real office blocks and the tall apartments, and its not like the student towers are slap bang in the centre of Leeds and in one area it has better advantage than birmingham in my opinion.


Obviously Birminghams skyline is shit. I mean look at those pictures above. Its terrible. How can 3 cities own it for the 2nd largest UK city though? Dont those go on statistics such as population and area? :nuts: Thats more fact then oppinion mate. 

All of Birmingham talls are horrific I must agree. There is nothing about them which comes close to Leeds student accomodation. 

The council need to pull thier fingers out and start giving us some more concrete red and black lego buildings like Leeds.


----------



## Paul D

Ecological said:


> Please guys. Jaysony is a little child who's got a reputation on the UK forums for being an un-educated troll. Over there people go on threads just to wind him up so they can laugh at what response he will come up with. *He likes to contradict himself and seems to have a bit of an inferiority complex regarding cities bigger, more important and generally better then Leeds.*


You've hit the nail on the head there Egological,and he's good for a laugh,laugh at that is.



> Leeds might have a shit skyline


They're your words,I hadn't been commenting on Leeds for days so it's obvious to everyone you briefly spoke your true opinion, and yes they match my opinion also.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Ecological said:


> Obviously Birminghams skyline is shit. I mean look at those pictures above. Its terrible. How can 3 cities own it for the 2nd largest UK city though? Dont those go on statistics such as population and area? :nuts: Thats more fact then oppinion mate.
> 
> All of Birmingham talls are horrific I must agree. There is nothing about them which comes close to Leeds student accomodation.
> 
> The council need to pull thier fingers out and start giving us some more concrete red and black lego buildings like Leeds.


It´s also a fact that most of the "high-rise" buildings in Birmingham are ugly 60s tower blocks. Leeds doesn´t impress very much either. Liverpool on the other hand looks classy.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

10123 said:


> Out of curiosity, whyd you choose birmingham?


Because it has more highrises than another cities in list


----------



## xlchris

^^

*Birmingham*
- 7 towers of 100m+
- 13 towers of 80 - 100m
- 1 tower u/c of 100m+
- 8 towers proposed of 100m+

*The Hague*
- 4 towers of 100m+
- 3 towers of 80 - 100m
- 5 towers u/c of 100m+
- 1 towers proposed of 100m+

*Berlin*
- 10 towers of 100m+
- 9 towers of 80 - 100m
- 1 tower u/c of 100m+
- 4 towers proposed of 100m+

*Amsterdam*
- 7 towers of 100m+
- 14 towers of 80 - 100m
- 0 towers u/c of 100m+
- 1 tower proposed of 100m+


----------



## Telfordboy

Mr Bricks said:


> It´s also a fact that most of the "high-rise" buildings in Birmingham are ugly 60s tower blocks. Leeds doesn´t impress very much either. Liverpool on the other hand looks classy.


There are only 3 60s tower blocks in Birmingham city centre and one is shortly to be demolished as part of the redevelopment of New Street Station. The other two (The Sentinals are good quality and have been renovated into apartments rather than council flats as they were originally built for. There are however a few office blocks that date from the 60s and 70s a slight difference but a difference nontheless.


----------



## Conor

jaysony said:


> Liverpool only looks good because of that waterfront it makes a big impact on a skyline with waters in front of a skyline and every tall building in liverpool is feet away from each other on the same road? giving it a long appearance, it only looks good from the waterfront and no where else, if it was an inland city it would look truley shit












So technically, that pic is now terrible because there is no waterfront? I personally think it looks even better.










^ If you fins a pic of Leeds more impressive than that, I'll accept that it has a better skyline.


----------



## Ecological

Mr Bricks said:


> It´s also a fact that most of the "high-rise" buildings in Birmingham are ugly 60s tower blocks. Leeds doesn´t impress very much either. Liverpool on the other hand looks classy.


Despite having many 60's tower blocks on the OUTSKIRTS of the city, Birmingham city centre itself has very few. I was replying to this when my comp froze and Telford beat me to it. Birmingham City Council have been on a bit of a warpath removing them from the skyline and I think already over 180 have gone. 

The ones in the city centre are being renovated if not replaced with much newer replacements. Such as Natwest OFFICE block which is being replaced by British Lands 165m Colmore Row to name but one. 

Birmingham has a great topography. It sits on a limestone ridge within a historic forest. Some nasty buildings survive on the city but they are majorly outnumbered by new developments. 

It is also the only city in the UK outside London to have a 200m proposal. Not one BUT TWO. The 4 white blocks you see in these pictures are actually part of a major mixed use development which have shown a tower plus 150m.


----------



## jaysony

Ecological said:


> Please guys. Jaysony is a little child who's got a reputation on the UK forums for being an un-educated troll. Over there people go on threads just to wind him up so they can laugh at what response he will come up with. He likes to contradict himself and seems to have a bit of an inferiority complex regarding cities bigger, more important and generally better then Leeds.


If you really want to know the truth, i get a kick and a good laugh out of dissing other cities because theres always one who will comes back with loads of shit, its laughable:lol: Its okay making out im a child but the way people come back is hilarious! :cheers: for making me laugh i really do laugh hard the only thing is like non of these cities really appeal a good skyline :lol: lets be honest :cheers: lets face it birminghams skyline is shit! lol!!!! Look at it can some one edit out the council flats and them horrible 1960s buildings in the centre lol! birminghams skyline is like Leeds little london


----------



## jaysony

Conor said:


> So technically, that pic is now terrible because there is no waterfront? I personally think it looks even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ If you fins a pic of Leeds more impressive than that, I'll accept that it has a better skyline.


mate there all in a fucking line :lol: lmao its a pile of shit when stood near them don't get me wrong it does look nice from there but take alook around liverpool its skyline is next to wasteland lol :lol: :cheers: photos lie


----------



## Ecological

jaysony said:


> If you really want to know the truth, i get a kick and a good laugh out of dissing other cities because theres always one who will comes back with loads of shit, its laughable:lol: Its okay making out im a child but the way people come back is hilarious! :cheers: for making me laugh i really do laugh hard the only thing is like non of these cities really appeal a good skyline :lol: lets be honest :cheers: lets face it birminghams skyline is shit! lol!!!! Look at it can some one edit out the council flats and them horrible 1960s buildings in the centre lol!


To much Lambrini for you me thinks :cheers:


----------



## jaysony

Ecological said:


> To much Lambrini for you me thinks :cheers:


Thanks lads :lol: :cheers: :banana: :horse:


----------



## bobalania

Gotta agree with you about jaysony, although they don't all look like that ^^ in Leeds.


----------



## jaysony

bobalania said:


> Gotta agree with you about jaysony, although they don't all look like that ^^ in Leeds.


:cheers: mate wheres them photos you promised of sexy Tside Might sound stupid but the guy in the middle of that photo secound from the left lives in brid, Uster know him


----------



## bobalania

Keep Checking the Teesside Sub-forum, haven't had chance to get out and get them yet, but will put them on here too.


----------



## jaysony

okay mate, :horse:


----------



## Haagse Dave

Ecological said:


> Please guys. Jaysony is a little child who's got a reputation on the UK forums for being an un-educated troll. Over there people go on threads just to wind him up so they can laugh at what response he will come up with. He likes to contradict himself and seems to have a bit of an inferiority complex regarding cities bigger, more important and generally better then Leeds.


I will remember that.kay:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*MILANO*

by Luchimi


by me













































by Lucio


















by le6ato


----------



## Mr Bricks

Ecological said:


> Despite having many 60's tower blocks on the OUTSKIRTS of the city, Birmingham city centre itself has very few. I was replying to this when my comp froze and Telford beat me to it. Birmingham City Council have been on a bit of a warpath removing them from the skyline and I think already over 180 have gone.
> 
> The ones in the city centre are being renovated if not replaced with much newer replacements. Such as Natwest OFFICE block which is being replaced by British Lands 165m Colmore Row to name but one.
> 
> Birmingham has a great topography. It sits on a limestone ridge within a historic forest. Some nasty buildings survive on the city but they are majorly outnumbered by new developments.
> 
> It is also the only city in the UK outside London to have a 200m proposal. Not one BUT TWO. The 4 white blocks you see in these pictures are actually part of a major mixed use development which have shown a tower plus 150m.


I´m sure that Birmingham can look great at street level, and with a few new towers in the 100-200 range the skyline will look much better. However, looking at the panoramas you posted I struggle to see the greatness of Birmingham´s skyline.


----------



## Haagse Dave

Haagse Dave said:


> Jason visits The Hague!


:nuts:


----------



## bobalania

Don't take Leeds in a bad way just because you don't like him, Leeds isn't a bad city, and doesn't have a bad skyline (although not the best IMO). Just so you don't start having a negative view on Leeds because of one person.


----------



## xlchris

@Haagse Dave - Especially for jasony 

@bobalania - I'm not


----------



## erbse

I deleted some trollposts and banned our Über-troll jaysony.


Behave, people.


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Marseille*:





































from flickr


----------



## I_live_cement

Mr Bricks said:


> I´m sure that Birmingham can look great at street level, and with a few new towers in the 100-200 range the skyline will look much better. However, looking at the panoramas you posted I struggle to see the greatness of Birmingham´s skyline.


It isn't great, but it's one of the better skylines in the poll.

Personally, I don't see anything in The Hague to suggest that it should have almost double the amount of votes of any other city. Amsterdam looks better from the pictures I've seen and that's not even in the list.


----------



## bobalania

Marseille - Thats one lonely skyscraper!


----------



## parcdesprinces

bobalania said:


> Marseille - Thats one lonely skyscraper!


Yes, a typical French-skyline (a kind of "French-Style" :lol :

*Paris:* 









*Lyon:* 









*Nantes:*









and now *Marseille* (the benjamin of the family :lol :










etc


----------



## xlchris

:lol: Kinda funny to see that actually. But the tower in Marseille is very nice.


----------



## Paul D

> liverpool its skyline is next to wasteland lol


That wasteland you speak of was where the Worlds biggest cruise liner the Queen Mary 2 was berthed this week and the very same spot that five thousand people queued on Sunday to board HMS Illustrious,people had to be turned away,some wasteland.It's also going to be the site of the 5.5 Billion pound Liverpool Waters development in years to come,if that's a wasteland then I'm glad it's ours.


----------



## erbse

Parces: Not to forget about Le Havre 


Regarding Marseille: Sad to see how they fucked up a once beautiful city. Those commie-like concrete boxes everywhere...


----------



## taboe

Brussels, very underrated:

17 X 100-150m
3 X 90-100m
11 X 80-90m

And more to come, including the 142m high premium tower.


----------



## xlchris

box - box - box - box - box


----------



## 10123

I cant see where to insert images how do i do it? When i click on "insert image" it comes up with "please enter the URL of the image". How do i upload an image from "my documents"? Thanks


----------



## Telfordboy

You have to upload it to an image hosting website like photobucket first.


----------



## xlchris

the hague


Fabian2412 said:


>


----------



## Ecological

Wish this was bigger. Brum's filling out 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/focal-length/4062274886/

One from the same spot but a bit blurred


----------



## xlchris

Den Haag 


Jeromeo said:


>


----------



## Pansori

Vilnius (originally posted here)


----------



## xlchris

The Hague


Jeromeo said:


> Sneeuw in Den Haag.


----------



## taboe

Brussels skyline by myself:










Zoom on the Noordwijk (Business district):










Unbelieveable that it's so low in the poll...


----------



## De Prodigy

Shot from Molenbeek City?


----------



## taboe

^^ No, from the rooftop of CEGES-SOMA, near the South station (and the Zuidertoren):


----------



## Elvenking

Sorry but this can't compete with Vilnius, which should be one of leading cities in the poll and is not even present there hno:


----------



## taboe

^^ are you kidding? You mean those 3 or 4 midrise towers :lol:


----------



## Pansori

taboe said:


> ^^ are you kidding? You mean those 3 or 4 midrise towers :lol:


Yes, but they are in one place and form a very decent compact cluster containign buildings of nice architectural quality which can be instantly noticed in the urban context of the city. 

It's only 7 buildings but they form a great little skyline









Take for instance Singapore which has a very small highrise area (not larger than London's Canary Wharf which in terms of size is a fraction of a scale of 1:100 or so compared to the likes of Hong Kong or New York... it's not that big in terms of height either) yet boasts one of the most iconic, beautiful and, indeed, one of the best skylines in the world.








Photo (c) staff

It's all about the composition and visual impact rather than anything else. Most skylines posted in this thread have a decent number of tall buildings, however, they are scattered all accross the city and form nothing that could be caled a nice skyline (with some exceptions of course). Put at least half of them together in one spot and you'll have a great skyline... but unfortunately this is not always the case.


----------



## taboe

^^ I see your point, but Vilnius just needs more buildings. Even in your picture, which is the most advantageous viewpoint, there's a big hole in the skyline. Furthermore, the tallest of the buildings is also the ugliest (imo), and the rest is simply too low to call them skyscrapers...
Still, it's a nice little skyline, but it needs some more years to grow.

Also, my reaction was aimed at Elvenking, who seems to claim Vilnius beats Brussels or The Hague, which is wishfull thinking.


----------



## Pansori

^^
Oh well, there are as many opinions as there are people. However, I guess I agree with Elvenking for the reasons that I have mentioned.


----------



## whatever...

Let's refresh the memory a bit of what the word "skyline" stands for:



> 1. The line along which the surface of the earth and the sky appear to meet; the horizon.
> 2.The outline of a group of buildings or a mountain range seen against the sky
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/skyline


Now while Vilnius is not as high as some other cities due to height restrictions protecting old town, excellent urban planning allowed to create a bigger visual impact on the city, that is, create a more distinctive SKYLINE than probably all of the cities on this poll and most in the 1st tier thread.


----------



## 1878EFC

LIVERPOOL 



yoshef said:


> One dimensional is a more fitting description of producing a skyline shot by lining up Salford Quays with Manchester Hilton!
> 
> 
> East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Carus
> 
> South
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casini2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldcaldean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paula's Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majkl20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casini2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam the Sham and the Photos





Paul D said:


> It's even better from the Wirral imo.


----------



## taboe

whatever... said:


> Let's refresh the memory a bit of what the word "skyline" stands for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The line along which the surface of the earth and the sky appear to meet; the horizon.
> 2.The outline of a group of buildings or a mountain range seen against the sky
> 
> 
> 
> Now while Vilnius is not as high as some other cities due to height restrictions protecting old town, excellent urban planning allowed to create a bigger visual impact on the city, that is, create a more distinctive SKYLINE than probably all of the cities on this poll and most in the 1st tier thread.
Click to expand...

That's a bit off a limited definition you got there, certainly for a skyscraperforum. By this definition, Bruges should be in the list as well, although the skyline consists solely of medieval buildings.
Density, quality of the architecture and hight should all be taken into account, imo.

Check out the excellent Liverpool pictures above. They show a big variety of buildings, tall, midrise and lowrise, which form an incredible depth and different shapes of the skyline from different angles. 
Vilnius offers a good shape from one or two angles, but lacks quantity and hight to be an allround impressive and visually pleasing skyline. Still, there on the right track, as you mention, because of solid planning and a healthy ambition...


----------



## bvb-boy

Berlin


----------



## werner10

The Hague >>>>>>>>> scroll >>>>>>>>>> scroll >>>>>>>>>>









Pic by Jeromeo


----------



## limerickguy

no one has said benidorm yet!?


----------



## De Prodigy

Benidorm looks like a Brasilian coastal city on that shot.


----------



## Countach

SASH SCF said:


> At this moment I find Naples the best in the 2nd Tier European Skyline. In 2 or 3 years Den Haag, will definitely be on top of this list!


I agree about Naples, i think it has one of best European skylines... i don't agree about Den Haag... if you give a look to Milan's u/c projects, it is clear that Milan's skyline will top that list, and will compete with the skylines of the first category in Europe.


----------



## Jeromeo

Happy 2010 from The Hague!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

there is no best 3rd eu skylinethread.. so I post here:









although I voted for the hague, i am irritated by the clear poll result....


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Austria-Viena









Estonia-Tallin









Germany-Berlin









Holland-Amsterdam









Italy-Milano









Spain-Barcelona









Turkey-Izmir









UK-Birmingham









Ukraine-Dnipropetrovsk


----------



## Ecological

Birmingham has some very nice towers. We've taken down over 150 tower blocks over the last 20 years. 

Still some left but they are planned to be replaced. Stephenson tower for instance is due to be taken down and 2, 125m towers put up in its place. Birmingham aint perfect, but it isn't bad.










137m, 84m, 75m, 57m. 
http://snowhillbirmingham.com/


----------



## xlchris

@KAZAN RESIDENT - We live in the Netherlands, not in Holland. And that's a realy bad picture to represent Amsterdam.


----------



## xlchris

@taboe - Let's add some other cities to the list  

Manchester: 
4 X +90m 
16 X +60m

Antwerp:
2 X +90m
15 X +60m

The Hague:
4 X +90m (5 X +90m u/c)
25 X +60m (3 X +60m u/c)

Amsterdam:
14 X +90m
24 X +60m

Berlin:
12 X +90m (1 X +90m u/c)
52 X +60m (because of the large number of commieblocks)


----------



## Leeds Troll

*The Hagues main cluster ? Looks pathetic, this tiny cluster in Leeds is more impressive*















to be honest i think birmingham should win this because of its dence skyline


----------



## Ramses

^Pathetic? Maybe a little bit smaller, but surely more quality.


----------



## Leeds Troll

Birmingham should win


----------



## Leeds Troll

Ramses said:


> ^Pathetic? Maybe a little bit smaller, but surely more quality.


what a tin roof on a church


----------



## Leeds Troll




----------



## Ramses

Nice skyline of Birmingham. I especially like the electricity poles.


----------



## Telfordboy

There's only two commie blocks in this image.


----------



## Mr Bricks

^Yeah, the rest is crappy 60s office buildings.


----------



## cardiff

Most of the buildings have their own style, only a couple i would say arnt very nice. Its not a skyline filled full of faddy "iconic" buildings, but one or two more identifiable buildings wouldnt but harmful


----------



## Telfordboy

Mr Bricks said:


> ^Yeah, the rest is crappy 60s office buildings.


70s actually but whatever. There are also two glass clad hotels, a concrete telecom tower a cylindrical apartment tower, an 80s pomo glass office tower and a shiny spun alluminium disc covered department store nestled at the of the skyline.
Its better than the majority of skylines in the poll, only Berlin comes close.


----------



## aniuska

Llinass said:


> Barcelona and Napoli should be here too.


Barcelona cannot be here, acording to the 1st post of this thread.
Napoli yes.


----------



## Leeds Troll

*Leeds*


----------



## Leeds Troll

*Leeds*


----------



## Accura4Matalan

I can't believe that The Hague is winning this poll. It has some nice individual buildings (and I do mean some, certainly not all), but the skyine composition is awful. The setting is pretty damned ugly too.

My vote goes to Vienna.


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth


----------



## cardiff

ill tonkso said:


> r


...


----------



## Leeds Troll

:lol: nope i don't seem to think so anyway, The hague is not on the same scale as birmingham Manchester or Leeds but its at the top, Theres too many The hagues voting


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

I agree. Or Liverpool for that matter. The Hague's got a decent skyline, but I don't understand why it's so far ahead of the other cities. 
I would imagine there's a lot of biased voting with people voting for their own cities - Germans voting for Berlin, Belgians voting for Brussels etc.


----------



## Leeds Troll

For the UK cities Because i think the Hague doesnt even come close


----------



## Leeds Troll

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> I agree. Or Liverpool for that matter. The Hague's got a decent skyline, but I don't understand why it's so far ahead of the other cities.
> I would imagine there's a lot of biased voting with people voting for their own cities - Germans voting for Berlin, Belgians voting for Brussels etc.


without a doubt mate


----------



## Ecological

Birmingham


----------



## HD

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> I agree. Or Liverpool for that matter. The Hague's got a decent skyline, but I don't understand why it's so far ahead of the other cities.
> I would imagine there's a lot of biased voting with people voting for their own cities - Germans voting for Berlin, Belgians voting for Brussels etc.


too bad the poll is public. almost all berlin voters are not german. interestingly, almost all birmingham or liverpool voters are british :lol:


----------



## Leeds Troll

HD said:


> too bad the poll is public. almost all berlin voters are not german. interestingly, almost all birmingham or liverpool voters are british :lol:


Look at the Hague do you see a reason for it to be at top rank? if you look at The UK's cities and the rest you will see there all above the hague so why is it at the top>? Its utter crap


----------



## Leeds Troll

Mr Bricks said:


> I love cities where old and new meet, but I do not think the current highrises in Manchester (except Beetham, and perhaps Mediacity) do the city any favours.


Hold on a secound media city alone is better than the hague, the poll is fucked up


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> I would imagine there's a lot of biased voting with people voting for their own cities - Germans voting for Berlin, Belgians voting for Brussels etc.


Why did Rotterdam not won the other voting? Why is Berlin not leader in his vote while FFM rocks the other vote?
There is only one german who votes for berlin. Many Germans vote for the hague. 

The skylines in this vote are really close to each other, there is no skyline, which really dominates the others in shape and size and beauty. I think for many voters the whoole package of the hague is just a bit better then the other skylines. So many voters give their vote to the dutch city. Its true, that the advance of the hague is not a real snapshot how far the hague skyline is better than the rest. Its an unreal result of "just a bit better"


----------



## De Prodigy

I GOT THE BIGGEST!! lol


----------



## Mr Bricks

Ramses said:


> ^Because the skyline of The Hague is the best. You know it also, but you are afraid to admit it. :naughty:


No it´s in the same league as Manchester and Birmingham i.e. not very impressive at all. Liverpool, Berlin and Brussels are waaaay ahead.


----------



## taboe

^^ I agree. Brussels is the most coherent, Liverpool the most esthetic and Berlin is the coolest.

The Hague has the strangest buildings though. Who knows, maybe someone actually likes that campy crayon tower?


----------



## Skyland

*Vienna Skyline*

...is the best 























































...and a little bonus, the smaller Wienerberg skyline in Vienna:


----------



## Leeds Troll

wow that kicks ass top rank, i can honestly say i love that city! if i could do the poll again it would be that city without a doubt, that city its beautiful!


----------



## whatever...

Vienna looks awesome and so does Liverpool. As for the others, well, no offense but Brum, Manchester and Leeds are completely random and butt ugly.


----------



## Ramses

Mr Bricks said:


> No it´s in the same league as Manchester and Birmingham i.e. not very impressive at all. Liverpool, Berlin and Brussels are waaaay ahead.


Leeds looks just like another provincial town. The same goes up for Manchester.
Birmingham is slightly better than the ones above.
The skyline of Liverpool looks very nice. kay:
Berlin is a great city, but the skyline sucks.
Brussels has only dull glass towers, very boring.
Milan is on the right way, but it isn't there yet.
Vienna looks awesome on the pics, but in real life this skyline sucks pretty much.

Any pics of Valencia?


----------



## Leeds Troll

Ramses said:


> Leeds looks just like another provincial town. The same goes up for Manchester.
> Birmingham is slightly better than the ones above.
> The skyline of Liverpool looks very nice. kay:
> Berlin is a great city, but the skyline sucks.
> Brussels has only dull glass towers, very boring.
> Milan is on the right way, but it isn't there yet.
> Vienna looks awesome on the pics, but in real life this skyline sucks pretty much.
> 
> Any pics of Valencia?


Ramses, Leeds and Manchester are more of a city than "The hague" will ever be. Its an overrated city with nothing interesting on the skyline at all, as for vienna skyline it doesn't suck in real life you will find its the best one on here, as for what you said about brussels it has more going for it than "The hague"


----------



## Skyland

Real life Vienna...

Iceskating in front of the skyline...


















...and swimming/sailing/nightlife in summer:


----------



## Ecological

Birmingham sits ona limestone ridge so it has the topography. It just really needs to get a few of the dozen odd 100m_ shiny gleaming towers built. Otherwise it's never going to improve asthetically from a distance. It does have the potential, but that's all it is right now until the council pulls its fingers out. 



















this is an old skyline composition of a few new buildings. Only thing different is there's alot to be added, none are actually going up at the moment and a few designs are different.


----------



## Ecological

I love Vienna's. Liverpools I use to like. Bit bored of it now ;-)


----------



## xlchris

The Hague


Batista12 said:


> _van *Frans Schmit* @ Flickr
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/fransschmit/ )


----------



## xlchris

Also take a look at the following one 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4011973275/


----------



## Jeromeo

The Hague at night.:banana::cucumber:


----------



## DidacXavier

Valencia:


----------



## gobo

The Hague is pretty impresisve, why do British people always think british cities are better then the rest? Why cant they accept that most cities in the world look better than the British ones?


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

You seriously think this










is better than this?


----------



## cardiff

I dont think its a superiority complex, as most british people are quite the oposite. I think its more along the lines that British taste preffers Liverpool over the Hague. I'll ignor the last part of your sentance


----------



## gobo

Well maybe im wrong then, but i,ve read this tread totaly and it looks like britsh people only like british cities. Maybe they have to be a little bit more open minded. If they say there cars are the most good looking cars in the world than i agree but the cities...... no


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Well you're definitely wrong on that one. We are a lot less biased than people think. Sure, a lot of us like our cities, but I can certainly admit that they are not the best in the world.


----------



## gobo

Its a good thing u like ur own cities nu have to live there. but i think the picture u show The Hague looks better. but thats just my opinion


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Fair enough. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions.


----------



## I_live_cement

gobo said:


> The Hague is pretty impresisve, why do British people always think british cities are better then the rest? Why cant they accept that most cities in the world look better than the British ones?


Obvious troll. Your second comment makes that very clear.

Have you even read this thread? All of the Dutch people have voted for The Hague, but you don't accuse them of bias do you?

Apart from Leeds Troll who is on a wind up and is an idiot, no British people in this thread have claimed that British cities are the best, it's just that most are gobsmacked that The Hague can have so many more votes than all the others when places like Vilnius and Napoli aren't even in it.

Everyone is biased towards their own countries and this poll shows it.


----------



## Ejit

I really didn't know what to vote for. King Edward and Shanghai Towers might make Liverpool amazing, but at the moment it's a bit sparse. I don't see there being much of a skyline for Berlin or Manchester.

The Hague looks alright at night, but not in the light in my opinion. I'd say the same for Leeds.

I Googled each city and had a look at the images on the first page to decide though.

I voted for Birmingham, because I know it's got a skyline and it looks quite dense from some viewpoints. I'm going to defend myself and say I'm trying not to be biased here, though perhaps because I'm more familiar with Birmingham I am more inclined to vote for it. I think it's an honour in itself for the UK to have 4 cities on the poll, when it's quite renowned for not being very skyscraper friendly.


----------



## elculo

Ejit said:


> I think it's an honour in itself for the UK to have 4 cities on the poll, when it's quite renowned for not being very skyscraper friendly.


Why do you think it's an honour? That was only the choice of the threadstarter, although many cities with better skylines than the ones in the poll are missing like Benidorm, Essen and others...


----------



## Leeds Troll

Im aloud my own opinion Like anyone else one here, i don't think british cities are better than other world cities. from what i see on this thread is that most people are voting for "The Hague" even though clearly it isnt on the same scale as Vienna, Birmingham or berlin, "The Hague" is on the same scale as Leeds, manchester and liverpool even though liverpool is verry impressive and got alot of beauty to its skyline. All i was saying is the poll is wrong if where talking about skylines?


----------



## xlchris

And Vienna, Birmingham and Berlin are above The Hague, Leeds and Manchester? Berlin doens't have a proper skyline. I've been there and it's not much. The Hague has quite a dense skyline, and maybe the most dense of all in this thread.


----------



## Leeds Troll

Ok, so why is the poll saying (The Hague) is top?


----------



## Ejit

elculo said:


> Why do you think it's an honour? That was only the choice of the threadstarter, although many cities with better skylines than the ones in the poll are missing like Benidorm, Essen and others...


That's precisely why I thought it was an honour.

Incidentally the OP stated in the first post why Benidorm isn't on the poll.


----------



## xlchris

Leeds Troll said:


> Ok, so why is the poll saying (The Hague) is top?


I don't think this question refers to my statement but whatever. Not only Dutch people voted for The Hague. But The Hague isn't only a beautiful and important city for the world, it also had one of the best 2nd tier skylines in Europe. That's my opinion, wich I probably share with a lot of other people.


----------



## xlchris

*Amsterdam*


> Van Alex Verweij op Flickr


*The Hague*


Jeromeo said:


>





la-haye said:


>


----------



## daneo2

there is something with the hague's skyline that i dont like, but this will change in a few years when they've finished the 5 100+ buildings that are now U/C

Baltic cities have goodlooking, cute skylines,
why dont we start this poll again with more cities to chose ? I miss Riga, Vilnius, Tallinn and probably some others too.


----------



## Leeds Troll

I could start a new thread,


----------



## xlchris

No, I think it's time to close this thread, just like the Best Skyline in the EU thread. This is getting a city vs. city vibe wich isn't good.


----------



## la-haye




----------



## erbse

Looks like we'd all agree to close this thread, eh?



I'll do it for you pals.


----------



## Leeds Troll

Yup


----------



## xlchris

Thanks Erbse 

Let's make up the final list then!

#1 - The Hague - 24.59%
#2 - Berlin - 11.48%
#3 - Vienna & Leeds - 10.16%
#4 - Liverpool - 9.18%
#5 - Birmingham - 8.85%
#5 - Brussels - 7.78%
#7 - Milan - 7.21%
#8 - Valencia - 6.89%
#9 - Manchester - 3.61%


----------



## Ecological

Perfectly good thread ruined. Those trying to ram it down our throats that the Hague is marvellous and the other being Leeds Troll.


----------



## Leeds Troll

Its been ruined by the poll. we can always start a new thread like this with more cities.


----------



## Leeds Troll

Please make a list of what cities you want me to add thanks.


----------



## Ramses

This one can be closed.

But a new thread is pointless. The outcome will be exactly the same as in this one.


----------



## erbse

Every new thread opened will be closed by the Erbse. And initiators will be brigged, fukk yeah.


----------

